# [SOLVED] Instalacja kernela a hardware

## Zitan

W jaki sposób wy wyjadacze Gentoo konfigurujecie kernel?. I nie chodzi mi tu o podanie instrukcji kompilacji jądra. Samo skompilowanie jądra to "pikuś". Jako że wciąż uważam się za n00ba w temacie Gentoo korzystałem z genkernela. Chciałbym jednak przyspieszyć bootowanie nie mówiąc już o tym, że jeśli chce coś jednak zmienić w konfiguracji muszę kompilować masę nie potrzebnych modułów. Chciałem zrobić przesiadkę na "normalny" kernel, ale wciąż brakuje czegoś w konfiguracji choć wydaje mi się że wszystko uwzględniłem: kontrolery płyty głównej systemy plików jednak wciąż mam kernel panic o_O Wiem bo napotkałem to w sieci, ale oczywiście nie zapisałem sobie linka, którego teraz za nic w świecie nie mogę znaleźć. Bodajże Debian (społeczność, a nie system) posiada stronę internetową której idea jest następująca - odpalamy powiedzmy knopixa albo coś na podobną modłę w nim lsmod, lsusb itd., a następnie to co polecenie "wypluło" wklejamy na stronę i mamy moduły które powinniśmy uwzględnić w naszej konfiguracji.  A jeśli nie w taki sposób proponujecie to może podacie mi jakieś wskazówki jak dobrać najoptymalniej konfigurację biorąc pod uwagę hardware?

----------

## SlashBeast

make allnoconfig i dodawaj do kernela zabawki, az sie zbootuje.  :Wink:  U mnie po 20-30 kompilacjach wstal kernel. musthave to config_unix, config_tmpfs czy config_shm, potem juz z gorki.

----------

## mistix

Tak jak kolega wyżej powiedział, do diagnozy co mam na pokładzie służy mi też lspci + specyfikacja sprzętu (komputera lub laptopa). I czytam każdą opcję po kolei i decyduję czy jest potrzebna czy nie.

----------

## Pryka

j.w pierwszy raz od 30min do 1h tyle, że bez allnoconfig, lecę po każdej opcji czytam wszystko po kolei i na tej podstawię decyduje czy mi to potrzebne czy nie.

A przy każdym updacie, kopiuje stary config, robię make nconf, patrzę co oznaczone jako (NEW) jeśli przydatne dodaję, jeśli nie to analogicznie.

----------

## joi_

ewentualnie można się posłużyć

make

```
  localmodconfig  - Update current config disabling modules not loaded

  localyesconfig  - Update current config converting local mods to core
```

czyli najpierw wszystko jako moduły, zbootować, make localmodconfig

----------

## Odinist

make menuconfig, od zawsze  :Wink:  Ważne, żeby niezbędne sterowniki takie jak kontroler SATA czy obsługa ext4 wbudować w kernel a nie jako moduł (chyba że używasz initrd, ale nic o tym nie napisałeś).

PS. Warto też zarzucić jakieś minimalistyczne liveCD i sprawdzić jakie moduły po starcie będą załadowane.

----------

## Zitan

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> make allnoconfig i dodawaj do kernela zabawki, az sie zbootuje.  U mnie po 20-30 kompilacjach wstal kernel. musthave to config_unix, config_tmpfs czy config_shm, potem juz z gorki.

 

Cóż po dłuższej zabawie stwierdzam że lepiej jest użyć domyślnej konfiguracji jądra i powoli wyłączać to co niepotrzebne, dodając to co musi znaleźć się w naszej konfiguracji. Jak nie byłem pewien czy zostawić czy usunąć zostawiałem. 27 kompilacji i jest w kernelu wszystko co mi potrzeba do desktop-a. Dzięki wielkie.

Do poczytania (en)

----------

## one_and_only

Ja dawniej robiłem coś w stylu tego co SlashBeast i też jakoś poszło, ale to jednak trochę rzeźnia. Potem zwykle opierałem się na działającym konfigu z /proc/config.gz aż wreszcie trafiłem na http://www.kernel-seeds.org gdzie jest w zasadzie wszystko, co potrzeba. Krok po kroku z przystępnym wytłumaczeniem

----------

## Zitan

O coś takiego mi chodziło, niezła rzecz ta strona.

----------

## tgR10

lspci + make menuconfig, a jak nie wychodzi mi zdybanie sterow w kernelu po samym lspci(bo sie zdaza ... ze jakas dziwna nazwa, malo info, albo trzbea jakiegos szpecjalnego stera) , wale lspci -n, wklejam sobie wynik na http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/index.rhtmlx i wtedy juz wiem ktory sterownik jest do czego :) jeszcze sie nigdy nie zawiodlem na takim czyms ....

 *Zitan wrote:*   

> [...]Bodajże Debian (społeczność, a nie system) posiada stronę internetową której idea jest następująca [...]

 

troche przedobrzyles z  "definicja" ale byles blisko :)

patrz link ktory wkleilem, pozdro

----------

## Zitan

Dokładnie o tą stronę mi chodziło  :Smile: . Jakimś cudem znalazłem ją w internecie, ale mi przepadła. Dzięki wielkie.

----------

## one_and_only

I ta właśnie strona jest w howto, które wrzuciłem http://www.kernel-seeds.org/working.html więc stwierdziłem, że nie ma sensu jej osobno linkować ;]

----------

## Jacekalex

http://forum.dug.net.pl/viewtopic.php?pid=153575#p153575

----------

